# HDD Media Player mit Display



## the|Gamer (15. Februar 2011)

Hi,
ich suche einen HDD Media Player mit Display.
So einer mit Festplatte drinn und Chinch Anschlüssel hinten, er soll nur für Hintergrundmusik im MP3 Format genutzt werden.
Hat jemand eine Idee?
Die Player die ich kenne haben kein Display :/

mfG


----------



## Ezio (15. Februar 2011)

iPod classic?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2011)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich einfach ne art CD-Player, nur für MP3 und mit eigenem Speicher/Festplatte + der Möglichkeit, auch ohne TV-Gerät Lieder auszusuchen, ne playlist zu erstellen usw? Und das dann zum Anschluss an einen Verstärker oder so, natürlich mit eigener Stromversorgung und nicht mit Akku?

So was gibt es wohl leider nicht, suche ich selber schon ne halbe Ewigkeit. Es gibt echt jeden Mist: mit WLAN, mit LAN, HDMI, optisch, Internetfähig, Kompatibilität zu jedem besch#%!& Dateiformat, vermutlich sogar zu klingonischen und kardassianischen Dateiformaten - aber einfach nur MP3+Display+eigene Stromversorgun => nichts, nada, nothing...


Die beste Möglichkeit ist da immer noch, einfach einen MP3-Player mit an die Anlage anzuschließen. Nachteil: keine Fernbedienung und Akkubetrieb-Zwang. Oder ein Internetradio, die können auch oft MP3 von USB abspielen, muss halt die HDD dann extern sein. Allerdings hab ich da nichts unter 100€ finden können, und die so um die 100€ werden oft grad bei der MP3-Funktion von den Usern stark kritisiert. Und selbst 100€ finde ich schon zu viel, da ich dann auch "Kram" mitkaufen, den ich nicht brauche.


----------



## the|Gamer (18. Februar 2011)

Hi,
habe jetzt was bei Monacor gefunden MONACOR INTERNATIONAL:Ergebnis

mfG


----------

